

MediaTemple: Anatomy of Storage (and failure) on the GRID - wmf
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/2009/03/06/anatomy-of-storage-on-the-grid/

======
wmf
I find two interesting things in this post:

They're replacing redundant-controller BlueArc NAS with non-redundant Sun
Thumper. This goes against "best practices", but they say in reality they are
getting better availability (presumably with a small window of data loss).
Worse is better.

The graphics are pretty chartjunky, which is interesting in a post that is
supposed to be about "transparency".

